# Best handheld gaming console



## bad_till_bones (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi,

Searching for a handheld (portable) gaming console.

Budget friendly piece. But capable of running decent games.  Like COD etc, if possible.

Regards.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2022)

Where are you looking to buy from? Last I checked none of the major handheld consoles are available in India.

If you are looking to buy from abroad, perhaps Nintendo Switch is most readily available. But I get a Steam Deck if you can since it's more VFM if you already have a Steam account.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 23, 2022)

May b from abroad.

Secondly, any handheld device in which we can play COD?

Like it’s not available on Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2022)

I don't think so. Steam Deck perhaps but I don't know how compatible COD is on it.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 23, 2022)

In no mood of spending 90k odd a handheld device. Lol

What abt any local or Chinese options?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2022)

Local options: Zero

Chinese options: I think there is a GPD Win, Onexplayer and Aya neo, but I think all of them are priced more or less the same.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2022)

bad_till_bones said:


> Secondly, any handheld device in which we can play COD?


None AFAIK, DRM/multiplayer won't work.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2022)

I mean, android phones have CoD, so a good phone can be a gaming device, like it is for many in India.

Those Chinese ones like Aya & GPD are more expensive than Steam Deck. Steam Deck & Nintendo Switch are the top options IMO, both not available in India, as stated earlier. I don't see that changing soon considering these devices are many times secondary or tertiary gaming devices for people in US & EU, not primary.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2022)

Which CoD is he talking about ?

The CoD you see (Consoles, PC)
or the CoD you have at home (Mobile)


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 23, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Which CoD is he talking about ?
> 
> The CoD you see (Consoles, PC)
> or the CoD you have at home (Mobile)


CoD is CoD


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 28, 2022)

The Steam Deck can run MW2(the new one) but only if you install Windows on it which doesn't really have a lot of the nifty features SteamOS has and is just not optimised for the Deck. Your best bet would be dual booting. Although if you plan to play away from home, ping will most likely suck on mobile Internet. Older COD games before mw 2019 work on Steam OS afaik.


----------

